# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه پیام نور یا دانشگاه آزاد ؟ کدومو برم؟

## alinasseri

دوستان سلام
من میخوام رشته خاصی رو بخونم که هم دانشگاه آزاد داره هم پیام نور
اینطور که من فهمیدم آمار قبولی کنکور ارشد ، پیام نور از باقی دانشگاه ها بیشتره و میگن چون بیشتر دانشجو محوره و برا منم مهمه که ارشد قبول بشم
الان گیج شدم کدومو برم...

----------


## alinasseri

بچه ها اتخاب رشته زمانش داره تموم میشه
کمک کنید.

----------


## fafa.Mmr

به نظرم پیام نور نرو دوستم پیام نور مهندسی پزشکی یزد میخونه 
میگه استادمون ریاضی درس نداد مجبور شدیم خودمون بخونیم خیلی از بچه ها افتادن 
درسته دانشجو محوره ولی اساتید اصلا به دانشجو توجه ندارن به نظرم ازاد برو 
دانشگاه پیام نور اصلا حس دانشجویی به ادم نمیده یه جوریه 
رشته کارشناسی پیوسته بزن که اگه معدلت الف شد یا بالای ۱۷ میتونی بدون کنکور بری ارشد

----------


## alinasseri

> به نظرم پیام نور نرو دوستم پیام نور مهندسی پزشکی یزد میخونه 
> میگه استادمون ریاضی درس نداد مجبور شدیم خودمون بخونیم خیلی از بچه ها افتادن 
> درسته دانشجو محوره ولی اساتید اصلا به دانشجو توجه ندارن به نظرم ازاد برو 
> دانشگاه پیام نور اصلا حس دانشجویی به ادم نمیده یه جوریه 
> رشته کارشناسی پیوسته بزن که اگه معدلت الف شد یا بالای ۱۷ میتونی بدون کنکور بری ارشد


درسته که حس دانشجویی نمیده ولی اونقدر هم مهم نیست 
در پبام نور 6 نمره دست استاده و اگر دانشجو به مشکلی برخورد کرد رفع میکنه.

----------


## vahyd

> درسته که حس دانشجویی نمیده ولی اونقدر هم مهم نیست 
> در پبام نور 6 نمره دست استاده و اگر دانشجو به مشکلی برخورد کرد رفع میکنه.


کامل دست خودته، ببین اگه 1% آدمی هستی که اگه بهت سخت نگیرن ول میکنی و ارشدم میخوای بخونی پیام نور سمه ! چون با همون 6نمره که میگی پاست میکنن سر برگردونی میبینی 4سالو تموم کردی با معدل 12! کلا به نظر من پیام نور فقط برا رشته دوم یا افراد شاغل خوبه . بازم شهر تا شهر بستگی داره ولی کاشان بین آزاد تا پیام نورش زمین تا آسمون فاصلست . قشنگم فک کن به حرفی که اول زدم همه موقع ورود به دانشگا جوگیرن فک میکنن بکوب میخوننو اصلا اهل پیچوندن نیستنو این حرفا ! آینده خودته تصمیم درستو خودت بگیر برا خودت

----------

